# Throw Bag in Pyrite - Gore



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Heads up. After running Pyrite today I noticed a throw bag bobbing around just to the right of of the left line directly under the "over the fin" line. Tried to remove but could not get it free. Not sure where the rope is but assuming it is wrapped around the top.


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up, Ill be up there tomorow and see if we cant get it out!


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

I didn't notice it yesterday, but thanks for the heads up... liquidchaos, let us know if you are able to find it or remove it, please.

thanks a lot,
Matt


----------

